

Ultrafast quantum computer uses optically controlled electrons - mk
http://physorg.com/news106395871.html

======
michael_nielsen
This is a strange article, in my opinion.

The point of quantum computing is to enable completely new types of algorithms
whose running time scales much faster - ideally, exponentially faster - than
an ordinary computer. For certain very limited classes of tasks, this can be
achieved.

Given this, the "running speed" of the computer, which is what this article
focuses on, isn't all that important. A working 1 kiloherz quantum computer
will greatly outperform a 1 teraherz conventional computer for those problems
quantum computers are known to be good at, such as factoring composite
integers.

